# Back To Work!



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

For those of that you that may have known - I had a broken foot and was out of work for the past 3 months on leave. Yesterday was my first day back and it was great!! I feel like things are somewhat turning back to normal again. I still have my walking cast on and hopefully will be getting it off over the next month....

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it!!!








You'll be back to full strength by camping season!!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Rick, good to hear! Now you can give those potential trucks a real good tire kicking.









Brad


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick,

Glad to hear your back to work!









I guess you won't be on Outbackers any longer during the day......


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Rick, I know it has been a slow process. Good luck !!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good news!! We're created to create and I'm glad your back at it.

Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to see ya dancing again. Sent you an email (db09rally) for some TV's.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't think I knew that, but its nice to hear you're better now and back to work.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear it!!! 
Don't over do now though!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Glad to hear your back to work!
> 
> ...


I will try to peak in, but, if not I will definitely be on later!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Glad to see ya dancing again. Sent you an email (db09rally) for some TV's.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim, received the email - will try to check out this weekend!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't think I knew that, but its nice to hear you're better now and back to work.


I tried my best to catch up to your posts Jim with all that time, but, it was just too much!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Don't think I knew that, but its nice to hear you're better now and back to work.


I tried my best to catch up to your posts Jim with all that time, but, it was just too much!!
[/quote]

Well...you can always stay up until 2am like I do....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i hope all is well and you are re-adjusting to getting back............

Any separation anxiety from being away from Outbackers?????????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

glad you are back up and running, er, at least walking!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> i hope all is well and you are re-adjusting to getting back............
> 
> Any separation anxiety from being away from Outbackers?????????










minus hat & scarf = outbacker anxiety!!


----------

